# Rats in backyard



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

What caused their demise, since only one was in the trap? Use Rat-X, found at box stores. It is not a poison, so no harm to third generations, like hawks, your pets, etc. It is compromised mostly of corn meal and causes the rats to have to go to water. Once there, they are so dehydrated that they can't take on any and die of dehydration. Follow the directions on the bag.


----------



## runforestrun (7 mo ago)

Oh man, that's probably a little scary! Rats carry so many diseases and can cause infections; I'd be scared for my life! You should definitely do something about it ASAP! Especially if you have pets or kids! I would die of anxiety if I knew that anyone from my family might be exposed to such a threat. You should hire an exterminator, or at least get some professional advice. I'm happy that the only problem I had to deal with was a stray cat that kept visiting our property and playing and damaging my plants in the backyard. So I had to do some research on How to Stop Cats from Pooping in the Garden (Full Guide) | Pests Banned for tips to prevent that cat from visiting our property again.


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 24, 2021)

Do you live near Hamlin ?? 

Put out more fresh bait boxes...keep feeding them until the eat them selves to death... 

and Look in the yellow pages under "Pipers" 

I know it's important... I couldn't control my fingers, it had to be said. 
😆 😆


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Anyone who thinks their home is free of rodents is living in a fantasy.

You either have a few you don't see, or a lot you do.

Loathsome as they can be, rats are intelligent, adaptable creatures with a very VERY fast reproductive rate. They can discover things they love to eat (and destroy) that you never even imagined. @Bob2LeftHands, nice to meet you! I recommend you be prepared for periodic rat pogroms, especially if you're near the woods, or any place that provides food, homes or both to rodents. Welcome to the club!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

IF you're in the woods, bait them away from the house. Make excellent targets for a .22


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

chandler48 said:


> IF you're in the woods, bait them away from the house. Make excellent targets for a .22


The Eternal Shooting Gallery.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I baited some away up the hill and was using my Model 37 Marlin. Made a shot. Made two more quick ones. Wife came out and said "missed one, did ya". Nope one shot, one kill. All three laying there.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Murder incarnate.


----------

